# 22LR: What do you pay?



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just finished off my last brick from the good old days. Tag on it was $17.99 for 500. I have obviously heard that 22lr especially has gotten expensive, but I was surprised at just how much it’s gone up. Seems like it’s really hard to find in stock anywhere and when you do it’s $0.12 to $0.20 per round depending on what you buy. I saw some decent ammo for under $0.10 per round and jumped on it. Since I haven’t purchased any 22lr in the past several years I was just curious what you all find it for when you buy. What’s a price that you’re okay with and what’s a price you can’t pass up?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A few years ago Cabela's had a sale on their Federal 325 pack cartons. I picked up 10 one day and thought about it and picked up 10 more while they were still on sale with free shipping. So I got over 6000 rounds on that deal 

It figured out to around .07 cents a round


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Great, people going nuts on the .22 LR again. I got a couple boxes of Blazer at Cabelas this year at 25.90 so about 5 cents each. Also have a 525 box of Remington golden bullet hollow points for use in mkaing potgut shoots a little more fun, they were about 7 cents irc. Also a brick of 500 Armscor I got from NPS for about 4 cents. Yes, NPS sells ammo in scratch and dent boxes. Good ammo so far, but I'm always keeping an ear out for a soft report.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't purchased 22LR for...…..I don't know how long????? I know I have more than I will likely shoot up, but the grandkids will have "Grandpas Store" to get some I'm sure.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The ammo that shoots best out of my favorite rifle is CCI standard velocity. Smooth and reports are always exactly the same.
It costs me a fraction of a penny under .07/rd.
I shoot 2-3x’s/week so I will take any savings possible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When the first big run ended, prices crashed. I bought a case of Winchester 555... within a month prices were even lower, so I bought a 2nd case, this time Federal Value packs (I love this stuff). I wouldnt say I have "alot", but I do have 10-12k rounds of it. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: the hardest ammo to find right now is easily #00 Buckshot. The growing civil unrest has made this stuff ridiculous to find for reasonable costs.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I haven't purchased 22LR for...&#8230;..I don't know how long????? I know I have more than I will likely shoot up, but the grandkids will have "Grandpas Store" to get some I'm sure.


Pretty much the same.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I found Federal HV Match and bought 2,000 since it was by far the best price I had seen. But I haven’t been looking long and wondered if I overreacted.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember buying Stingers for $3.50 a box


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Bax* said:


> I remember buying Stingers for $3.50 a box


50 or 500? I remember buying bricks of American Eagle for $5.00 when I was 12 and then running the whole brick through my Mossberg in a day.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Back in high school I'd buy a brick of CCI Mini Mags for $7.50

But then gas was $0.19 a gallon


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

.22 ammo used to cost me zero dollars, my dad just bought it for me 😂 but I do remember 500 round bricks being 10-15 bucks. Now that same 10 bucks will get me 100 rounds, of cci anyway.

I believe gas was .98 when I started driving


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Back in high school I'd buy a brick of CCI Mini Mags for $7.50
> 
> But then gas was $0.19 a gallon


I want to say that we paid about $0.01 per round back in the day. It wasn't unusual to go through 2-3 bricks per person a weekend shooting rats at the dumps.

And at $0.19 a gallon we could collect enough money to get us there. 8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, lots of rats bit the dust back in those days 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I remember buying Stingers for $3.50 a box


8)










I'm down to my last 3 boxes 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a full unopened 500 round brick of Winchester Super X ... that I paid $8.99 for. 

I was going to take a picture of it but its at the bottom in the back of wayyyyyyy to many bricks of .22lr ammo. That one is going to be a heirloom item lol...


-DallanC


----------

